# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Thành phố mèo ở Malaysia ám ảnh cả người dân lẫn du khách

## hangnt

*Kuching ở Malaysia là nơi mà cả người dân và du khách đều thấy sự hiện diện của mèo ở khắp nơi, từ tên gọi đến các thắng cảnh.*

Kuching là thủ phủ và thành phố đông dân nhất của bang Sarawak, Malaysia. Không nhiều người biết về lý do thành phố Kuching được đặt tên theo một chú mèo, hầu hết đều là truyền thuyết và những phán đoán. Hình ảnh loài mèo ăn sâu vào cuộc sống của thành phố, từ lịch sử đến văn hoá và cuộc sống hiện đại. 



Mèo có ở khắp mọi nơi tại Kuching. Ảnh: Grant Dixon
Ở Kuching, đâu đâu bạn cũng có thể thấy mèo. Từ sân bay về thành phố, ngay ở con đường vòng bên ngoài khu phố Tàu, một chú mèo trắng khổng lồ vẫy tay chào du khách. Trên vỉa hè gần nhà thờ Hồi giáo, một gia đình mèo giống như những con robot nhìn chằm chằm người qua đường. Những bức tượng mèo với phong cách nghệ thuật đường phố được trang trí bằng sơn phun xung quanh các tòa nhà.

Nằm ở phía bắc tòa thị chính thành phố Kuching, bảo tàng Mèo chính là nơi đặc biệt nhất trong thành phố nếu bạn muốn tìm hiểu về các loài mèo cũng như mối liên hệ của chúng với thành phố nằm trên đảo Borneo, nơi vốn nổi tiếng với loài đười ươi. Amir, một người làm việc tại bảo tàng Mèo, nói: "Sự ám ảnh với loài mèo ở nơi này bắt nguồn từ cái tên của thành phố. Từ 'kucing' có nghĩa là 'mèo' trong tiếng Mã Lai".

Đứng cạnh rất nhiều các hiện vật trưng bày khắc họa nên lịch sử 5.000 năm của loài mèo, Amir đã giải thích một số giả thuyết đằng sau sự ra đời của cái tên "Kuching". Một số người tin rằng khi Vương công đầu tiên của Sarawak, một người Anh tên là James Brooke, đến Kuching vào khoảng năm 1839, ông đã chỉ vào khu dân cư và hỏi tên của nơi này. Một người địa phương đã nghĩ rằng ông chỉ vào một con mèo đi ngang qua, nên đã trả lời là 'Kucing'. Một số người khác cho rằng thành phố được đặt tên theo loại cây từng được trồng tại đây. Quả của cây này có tên là 'Mata kuching', có nghĩa là 'Trái mắt mèo', gần giống với vải thiều. Giả thuyết cuối cùng về cái tên độc đáo của thành phố này là nó đã được đặt khi người dân phát hiện ra loài mèo đuôi ngắn sống dọc bờ sông Sarawak chảy qua thành phố.



Bảo tàng Mèo nằm ở phía bắc Tòa thị chính thành phố Kuching đã khắc họa lịch sử 5.000 năm của loài mèo. Ảnh: Esme Fox
Kuching là một thành phố đa sắc tộc, nơi sinh sống của người Mã Lai, Trung Quốc và Ấn Độ, cũng như các bộ lạc địa phương như Iban, Bidayuh, Orang Ulu và Melanau. Mèo mang những ý nghĩa quan trọng đối với mỗi nhóm người sống ở nơi đây. Ví dụ, đối với người Trung Quốc, mèo là biểu tượng của sự may mắn. Qua hàng trăm năm, mèo cũng đã được sùng bái bởi những người theo đạo Hồi - hình thức tôn giáo chiếm ưu thế trong các bộ lạc bản địa trên đảo Borneo. Nhà tiên tri Muhammad có nuôi một chú mèo tên Muezza.

Cư dân trên đảo Borneo rất yêu quý loài mèo vì chúng giúp kiểm soát côn trùng. Những năm 1950, chính quyền đã sử dụng hóa chất để tiêu diệt muỗi và chuột mang mầm bệnh sốt rét. Sau khi các hóa chất này ảnh hưởng xấu đến quần thể mèo trong khu vực, Không quân Hoàng gia Anh đã thực hiện một nhiệm vụ có tên "Operation Cat Drop", thả 14.000 con mèo vào vùng nông thôn ở Borneo, Malaysia.

Hình ảnh những chú mèo đã ăn sâu vào cuộc sống của thành phố này. Tượng gia đình mèo khổng lồ nhiều màu sắc trên đỉnh của đài phun nước, những chú mèo tinh nghịch được đúc bằng đồng dọc bờ sông... chỉ là những gì bạn dễ nhìn thấy. Ở đây còn có I-CATS - trường Cao đẳng Quốc tế về Công nghệ Sarawak - hay Cats FM - Đài phát thanh địa phương. Nơi cao nhất của thành phố, trên một trụ cao là hình ảnh cán cân công lý và một chú mèo bằng vàng, cùng với bốn chú mèo trắng bên dưới. 



Người Trung Quốc tại Kuching tin rằng mèo đem lại may mắn. Ảnh: Andrew Watson
Còn nếu muốn gặp những con mèo thật, bạn có thể ghé qua Meow Meow Cat Café, gần sông Sarawak và cách bảo tàng Mèo hơn 5 km về phía nam. Cô chủ Janet và những người sáng lập quán nghĩ rằng phải mở một quán cà phê mèo dành cho những người không có điều kiện nuôi mèo tại nhà. "Hiện tại chúng tôi đang nuôi 6 chú mèo thuộc các giống mèo khác nhau", cô nói. Ở đây bạn sẽ bắt gặp những người khách chơi với nhiều giống mèo khác nhau như mèo Kiwi to lớn với bộ lông trắng xù; Suria, một con mèo Bengal vương giả; Honey, chú mèo Ba Tư mắt to tròn hay một chú mèo lông dài màu xám có tên April... 

_Theo ngoisao_

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *Hà Nội - Malaysia - Hà Nội (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 9.250.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Ha Noi - Malaysia - Ha Noi (4 ngay 3 dem) - Gia 9.250.000 VNĐ/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Malaysia* - *tour du lich Malaysia*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Malaysia* - *du lich Malaysia*

----------

